# [gelöst] Probleme mit amarok Installation (dev-db/mysql)

## Todie77

Hallo, versuche gerade amarokzu installieren, was leider nicht gelingt. Verstehe nicht, wo das Problem liegt.

```
torsten@localhost ~ $  sudo emerge amarok

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/taglib-1.6.3  USE="asf mp4 -debug -examples -test" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qtscriptgenerator-0.1.0  USE="kde -debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/taglib-extras-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-db/mysql-5.1.51  USE="embedded*" 

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/amarok-2.3.2-r1  USE="embedded opengl player utils -cdda -daap -debug -ipod (-kdeenablefinal) -lastfm -mp3tunes -mtp -semantic-desktop" LINGUAS="de -af -bg -ca -ca@valencia -cs -da -el -en_GB -es -et -fr -it -ja -lt -lv -nb -nds -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ru -sk -sl -sr -sr@ijekavian -sr@ijekavianlatin -sr@latin -sv -th -tr -uk -zh_CN -zh_TW" 

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-db/mysql:0

  (dev-db/mysql-5.1.51, installed) pulled in by

    =dev-db/mysql-5.1*[embedded=,minimal=,static=] required by (virtual/mysql-5.1, installed)

  (dev-db/mysql-5.1.51, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-db/mysql-5.1.50-r3[embedded] required by (media-sound/amarok-2.3.2-r1, ebuild scheduled for merge)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

torsten@localhost ~ $ 

```

Last edited by Todie77 on Thu May 05, 2011 5:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

Bei amarok ist das "embedded"-Use-Flag aktiviert. Das liefert Unterstützung für embedded-mysql. Letzteres ermöglicht die Integration einer mysql-Datenbank OHNE dass ein mysql-Server laufen muss - die Programme binden ihn selber direkt ein.

Für einen Mediaplayer wie amarok, der nur als User läuft, macht ein großer Mysql-Server wenig Sinn, die Konfiguration ist für den Laien zudem umständlich.

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: Du willst für amarok den embedded-mysql verwenden. Dafür muss aber mysql diesen erstmal unterstützen -> Für mysql das embedded-User-Flag aktivieren.

```
dev-db/mysql embedded
```

Muss in deine /etc/portage/package.use.

----------

## astaecker

Das "embedded" USE Flag für dev-db/mysql hat er schon gesetzt. Zusätzlich muss aber auch das "embedded" USE Flag für virtual/mysql gesetzt werden, da die beiden Pakete bei einigen USE FLags im Einklang sein müssen. Kann man aber aus der Fehlermeldung echt mal nicht herauslesen.

Anschließend System (oder nur virtual Paket) aktualisieren und dann kann man amarok installieren.

----------

## Todie77

Hallo, danke fr die Antworten. Hatte das emmbedded-Flag in /etc/portage/package.use schon fr beide gesetzt, erhalte trotzdem die gleiche Fehlermeldung.

----------

## franzf

Kopier hier mal die entsprechenden Zeilen deiner package.use rein, wahrscheinlich hast du was falsch geschrieben.

(so wie gerade in deinem Post, es heißt "embedded" mit nur einem "m")

----------

## astaecker

Du musst erstmal virtual/mysql (und damit auch dev-db/mysql) aktualisieren, ansonsten meckert Portage. Also:

```
emerge -uN virtual/mysql

emerge amarok
```

----------

## lukasletitburn

Also ich habe es unter die globalen USE-Flags /etc/make.conf gesetzt. Es funktionierte nachdem ich MySQL neu gemergt habe.

Jedoch kann ich exaile nicht installieren.

```

tux lukas # emerge exaile

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-sound/exaile-0.3.2.0

 * exaile-0.3.2.0.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Package:    media-sound/exaile-0.3.2.0

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: sound@gentoo.org

 * USE:        amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux libnotify multilib nls userland_GNU

 * FEATURES:   sandbox

 * Please rebuild dev-lang/python:2.6 with the following USE flags enabled: sqlite

 * ERROR: media-sound/exaile-0.3.2.0 failed (setup phase):

 *   Please rebuild dev-lang/python:2.6 with the following USE flags enabled: sqlite

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line  56:  Called pkg_setup

 *   exaile-0.3.2.0.ebuild, line  37:  Called python_pkg_setup

 *           python.eclass, line 418:  Called python_pkg_setup_check_USE_flags

 *           python.eclass, line 399:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                  die "Please rebuild ${python_atom} with the following USE flags enabled: ${PYTHON_USE_WITH}"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-sound/exaile-0.3.2.0',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-sound/exaile-0.3.2.0'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/exaile-0.3.2.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/exaile-0.3.2.0/temp/die.env'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/exaile-0.3.2.0/work/exaile-0.3.2.0'

>>> Failed to emerge media-sound/exaile-0.3.2.0, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/exaile-0.3.2.0/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package media-sound/exaile-0.3.2.0:

 * Please rebuild dev-lang/python:2.6 with the following USE flags enabled: sqlite

 * ERROR: media-sound/exaile-0.3.2.0 failed (setup phase):

 *   Please rebuild dev-lang/python:2.6 with the following USE flags enabled: sqlite

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line  56:  Called pkg_setup

 *   exaile-0.3.2.0.ebuild, line  37:  Called python_pkg_setup

 *           python.eclass, line 418:  Called python_pkg_setup_check_USE_flags

 *           python.eclass, line 399:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                  die "Please rebuild ${python_atom} with the following USE flags enabled: ${PYTHON_USE_WITH}"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-sound/exaile-0.3.2.0',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-sound/exaile-0.3.2.0'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/exaile-0.3.2.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/exaile-0.3.2.0/temp/die.env'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/exaile-0.3.2.0/work/exaile-0.3.2.0'

```

Habe schon python mit der USE sqlite neu gemergt hat aber nichts geändert.

----------

## Finswimmer

Auch die richtige Version von python? Du brauchst eine 2.6.x Version mit sqlite

----------

## lukasletitburn

Wie ist die korrekte Syntax?

emerge dev-lang/python 2.6.6-r2 ?Last edited by lukasletitburn on Thu May 05, 2011 9:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

 *lukasletitburn wrote:*   

> Wie ist die korrekte Syntax?
> 
> emerge dev-lang/python 2.6.6-r2 ??

 

emerge =dev-lang/python-2.6.6-r2 

oder

emerge dev-lang/python:2.6

----------

## lukasletitburn

Danke funktioniert

----------

## Josef.95

@lukasletitburn

Hmm.., wäre es nicht besser gewesen für dieses python/exaile Thema einen eigenen Thread zu nutzen..., denn es hat doch nichts mit dem hier behandelten Amarok/MySQL Thema zu tun.

(so wie ich das im Ebuild sehe wird schlicht python2 mit USE sqlite gefordert, es sollte also vermutlich auch mit python:2.7 funktionieren.)

@Todie77

Poste doch ansonsten auch mal die genutzten USE-Flags von 

```
emerge -pvq virtual/mysql
```

----------

## lukasletitburn

@ Josef hat es aber nicht!

----------

## Josef.95

 *lukasletitburn wrote:*   

> @ Josef hat es aber nicht!

 

Sollte es aber!

Hier ließe sich die aktuell stable = exaile-0.3.2.0 Version problemlos mit python:2.7 bauen.

Das setzen der geforderten USE-Flag sollte mit 

```
 # echo "dev-lang/python:2.7 sqlite" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

 erledigt sein.

BTW

Ich werde mich nicht weiter an dem Thread Hijacking beteiligen.

(ich finde so ein Vorgehen sehr unhöflich)

----------

## Todie77

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> @lukasletitburn
> 
> Hmm.., wäre es nicht besser gewesen für dieses python/exaile Thema einen eigenen Thread zu nutzen..., denn es hat doch nichts mit dem hier behandelten Amarok/MySQL Thema zu tun.
> 
> (so wie ich das im Ebuild sehe wird schlicht python2 mit USE sqlite gefordert, es sollte also vermutlich auch mit python:2.7 funktionieren.)
> ...

 

Habe das USE-Flag für virtual/mysq in /etc/portage/package.use nochmal gesetzt lasse gerade eine vollständige  Systemaktualisierung durchlaufen. 

Bei meinem alten Schätzchen dauert das eine Weile  :Wink: 

```
torsten@localhost ~ $ cat  /etc/portage/package.use

x11-libs/cairo -qt4

x11-base/xorg-server udev

dev-db/mysql embedded

virtual/mysql embedded

torsten@localhost ~ $ sudo emerge -pvq virtual/mysql

Password: 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-db/mysql-5.1.51  USE="community embedded* perl ssl -big-tables -cluster (-debug) -extraengine -latin1 -max-idx-128 -minimal -pbxt -profiling (-selinux) -static -test -xtradb" 

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/mysql-5.1  USE="embedded* -minimal -static" 

torsten@localhost ~ $ 

```

----------

## Todie77

OK, jetzt funktioniert's, amarok wird installiert. Danke.

----------

